

The Beer Archaeologist (2011) - JacobAldridge
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-beer-archaeologist-17016372/?all

======
wil421
For anyone interested the Discovery Channel did a show with the guys from
Dogfish Head [1]. Its pretty interesting to watch too bad they only made five
episodes. They actually go to Egypt to find ancient forms of yeast to make
beer with.

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brew_Masters](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brew_Masters)

------
lordbusiness
If this article piqued anyone's curiosity, I cannot recommend The Oxford
Companion to Beer highly enough.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Oxford_Companion_to_Beer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Oxford_Companion_to_Beer)

Especially if you're an all-grain home brewer, like me. :-)

------
pwenzel
Those interested in the history of beer should also take a look at Sacred and
Herbal Healing Beers by Stephen Harrod Buhner.

[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/157268.Sacred_and_Herbal_...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/157268.Sacred_and_Herbal_Healing_Beers)

------
mharsch
If you really want to geek out on old beer, you need to read @patto1ro
[http://barclayperkins.blogspot.nl/](http://barclayperkins.blogspot.nl/)

